# stuck between two roads



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

If your hunting whitetail 50# will be just fine i have shot numerous whitetails with that poundage 54# is the highest I go I have goten more pass throughs than not and even a pass through at 43yds with mechanical head


----------



## jimgun (Jul 14, 2009)

50 lbs is not bad. And, since it is only three months to bow season here in Texas I wouldn't change. Any changes in draw lbs, different arrows, etc. I always try to plan for after the season since it takes me awhile to adjust my shooting when I change any of the variables.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Sell your limbs?*

50 lbs should do it for whitetails close in. Have you thought about trying to sell your limbs on the AT classified or trading them for what you really want?


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

I have shot many, many whitetails at 47-52lbs and at least two thirds were pass throughs. Deer just aren't that hard to shoot through. On the flip side, a 70lb bow will not shoot through a shoulder bone and give you a pass through. Put one in the boiler room and you will have no problems at all. Higher poundage doesn't help you kill deer by virtue of the extra poundage, it makes the bow shoot a little flater which eliminate some of the distance estimation problems. I put yardage markers out and use a range finder and that's not a problem either. Don't worry about it, sounds like you're just fine for deer hunting.


----------

